# Need Help with a plan.



## veganwarrior (Sep 8, 2013)

I am a raw vegan. I'm new to lifting I'm not looking to get huge I just want to lose body fat and add muscle. My diet is an 
0330 apple,banana 
0730 apple, banana, celery 
1030 red grapes broccoli, curly kale
1600 1/2 medium watermelon, broccoli, apples

Workouts 

I run twice a day Monday- Friday  0300 2miles in 1330
And at 1830 usually 7.85 miles in 68 mins
 I do 175 sit-ups every morning an 50 push-ups 

Sat and sun 0730 4 miles in 30 mins
1830 7.85 miles 

Lift sat and sun 

Sat bis/shoulder/back 
Sun chest and tris

Reps 15,10,8,6 burn down

My running wont change I run ultra marathons its a must. Thanks in advance for the help




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk - now Free


----------



## ksrcrider (Sep 8, 2013)

Ummm.... you wont add any muscle with no protein in your diet. With all that running your doing, your going to end up losing some muscle. If that is all your eating, that is barely any calories and you'll end up gaining weight over time sticking to that little of calories. Your diet is heading towards looking like a corpse man. If you want to add muscle, you need to consume around .8-1g of protein per pound of body weight.


----------



## OldSchoolLifter (Sep 9, 2013)

I'm not 100% about raw vegan, I know being Vegan You can eat Tofurkey (sp) and get decent protien content, As well as Portobello Mushrooms. 

Can you explain a bit more what You can eat?


----------



## Dr.G (Sep 9, 2013)

^^^ this, if all you eat is what you posted then your life is miserable! lets us know what you can eat, many vegetables contain protein and iam not sure why you only eat RAW vegetables.
as far as your routine is concerned i am not sure that running twice a day is a good thing but again i am not a marathon expert . but i can suggest the following:
run 4  days a week, lift two days, rest one day 
it is very important to take a day off and also better not to run on your lifting days.


----------



## Powermaster (Sep 10, 2013)

Besides that crappy low protein diet: all that running = excessive cortisol production. Good bye muscle, hello future health problems caused by all that inflammation & bone loss.


----------



## veganwarrior (Sep 12, 2013)

My life i not miserable i enjoy what I eat.

High protein diets are known to cause kidney problems = dialysis. Red meat proven to cause heart disease = getting your chest cut open. Red meat proven to cause colon cancer have fun carrying a bag around to catch your bowel movements.


----------



## Swfl (Sep 12, 2013)

Wow where to start, if you drink too much tap water it could kill you too. I sure hope you don't drink much of that stuff...  Seriously with that last answer it shows how closed minded and defensive your being.  and besides not one person even said that you needed to eat meat. and for high protein diets are not proven to the best of my knowledge to cause kidney failure. But I do know you can have a higher incidence of kidney stones. with that being said if you want to reach your goals you will need to incorporate a healthy amount of protein. most guys will say 1g/lb but in actuality you should take in 1g/kg of LBM that will allow you to build a better body but not take in so much that you will risk your fragile health.  sorry for the sarcasm but you cam onto a BB site asking for help then you try to tell us about how everything that we have proven to work over the years is evil and you WONT do that.

You say you want to improve muscle mass then protein is required no doubt about it, loosing BF... If you run as much as you say you do then I doubt you have much BF probably just loose skin from lack of muscle.


----------



## Dr.G (Sep 12, 2013)

veganwarrior said:


> My life i not miserable i enjoy what I eat.
> 
> High protein diets are known to cause kidney problems = dialysis. Red meat proven to cause heart disease = getting your chest cut open. Red meat proven to cause colon cancer have fun carrying a bag around to catch your bowel movements.



you only need 1g maximum of protein per pound, you can get protein from many vegetables and grains , and at this dose your kidneys will be perfectly fine trust me. high protein diets (2g per pound) are bad when pushed to the limit for a long time (years) and when proteins are obtained from supplements not from natural food, if your kidneys are fine and you don't have kidney disease then protein is good for you. what is bad is ingesting tons of supplements and creatine and gear and all that ......red meat will not cause anything unless you feed on it everyday which would be true for anything. i eat meat twice a week. there are plenty of things you can eat besides raw vegetables. being strict with your diet is good but pushing it to the extreme and being obsessed by it becomes a problem, just be relaxed about it.


----------



## _LG_ (Sep 13, 2013)

Dr.G said:


> you only need 1g maximum of protein per pound, you can get protein from many vegetables and grains , and at this dose your kidneys will be perfectly fine trust me. high protein diets (2g per pound) are bad when pushed to the limit for a long time (years) and when proteins are obtained from supplements not from natural food, if your kidneys are fine and you don't have kidney disease then protein is good for you. what is bad is ingesting tons of supplements and creatine and gear and all that ......red meat will not cause anything unless you feed on it everyday which would be true for anything. i eat meat twice a week. there are plenty of things you can eat besides raw vegetables. being strict with your diet is good but pushing it to the extreme and being obsessed by it becomes a problem, just be relaxed about it.


Supplements and creatine are bad?  You should join op in his quest for a skeletonesque physique.


----------



## veganwarrior (Sep 13, 2013)

They body breaks down protein in to amino acids before it creates muscle. The body can create muscle off of all the amino acids in fruits and vegetables. There are plenty of raw vegan body builders. Robert Cheekes Brendan brazier Danny dalton, and Thor Bazler are a few examples.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk - now Free


----------



## OldSchoolLifter (Sep 13, 2013)

veganwarrior said:


> They body breaks down protein in to amino acids before it creates muscle. The body can create muscle off of all the amino acids in fruits and vegetables. There are plenty of raw vegan body builders. Robert Cheekes Brendan brazier Danny dalton, and Thor Bazler are a few examples.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk - now Free




No one is saying you cant put on muscle being a raw vegan, but with the diet, and apparent over training in correlation to your food intake, you will not put on a pound...

Increasing the amount of Raw veggies and fruits will allow you to replenish faster, and grow. Since your vegan and Whey is out of the question, consider a BCAA drink. 

The amount of mis information in this thread is mind boggling.


----------



## dave 236 (Sep 13, 2013)

veganwarrior said:


> My life i not miserable i enjoy what I eat.
> 
> High protein diets are known to cause kidney problems = dialysis. Red meat proven to cause heart disease = getting your chest cut open. Red meat proven to cause colon cancer have fun carrying a bag around to catch your bowel movements.



Only if you eat insane amounts of any of this. In other words you're a moron if you eat protein in sufficient quantities to cause renal failure. If red meat alone caused colon cancer then way more people would have it. Stop looking at life as absolutes and worst case scenarios. Im certain vegans get colon/ rectal cancer and some have kidney issues so does that mean its a bad way to eat? If you like your food choices thats great but it doesn't mean any other choice leads to certain death by disease.  

Sent from my DROID RAZR HD using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Shivalismith (Sep 15, 2013)

there is one point .. what are you doing being at the forum .. as in one place you are asking help in getting the muscles and on the other end you are denying what has been suggested to you


----------



## papersteroidguy (Mar 14, 2015)

Keep your starches low to direct when attempting to get more fit and beverage no less than a gallon of water every day.


----------



## Tre (Mar 24, 2015)

there is just no way you're ever going to gain jack sh*t from that diet. That's like what I eat for a snack in one sitting.

Idk what's so enticing about being a Vegan besides hearing exaggerated risks caused from eating meat &/or high protein....?




Your Mother Sucks Cocks In Hell
============================
[Disclaimer] All words, & content posted are nothing more than a skit, a role, a spoof, & a joke;
I do not condone any illegal activities.


----------



## SheriV (Mar 24, 2015)

Strong necrothread bump guise


----------



## Tre (Mar 24, 2015)

SheriV said:


> Strong necrothread bump guise



I always forget to check dates




Your Mother Sucks Cocks In Hell
============================
[Disclaimer] All words, & content posted are nothing more than a skit, a role, a spoof, & a joke;
I do not condone any illegal activities.


----------

